# Emergency jump start



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Would a millwaukee 18v 5amp battery jump start a atv??? Would the 18 volt hurt the 12 volt system. Got to thinking. Make some jumper cables . the battery are marked post/neg. In a pinch .


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It'll work, there's not enough amperage out of a tool battery to cause any damage to the starter. Before hooking up the 18v to be on safe side make sure your lights are shut off before you turn the key on.


----------

